# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Erreur "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.commons.el.Logger"

## janyoura

Bonjour,

Je travaille sur un exemple de formulaire JSF avec Hibernate et le problme est que j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :



> Grave: Servlet.service() for servlet [Faces Servlet] in context with path [/TutorielJSF2] threw exception [java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/el/Logger] with root cause
> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.commons.el.Logger
>     at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1711)
>     at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1556)
>     at org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.util.ClassUtils.<clinit>(ClassUtils.java:44)
>     at org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.config.MyfacesConfig.<clinit>(MyfacesConfig.java:105)
>     at org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.AddResourceFactory.getInstance(AddResourceFactory.java:304)
>     at org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter.doFilter(ExtensionsFilter.java:305)
>     at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:243)
> ...


Quelqu'un saurait-il m'indiquer d'o peut venir cette erreur ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Laurent.B

Bonjour,

Ton problme vient du fait qu'il doit te manquer la lib commons-el.jar, au niveau de ton classpath. Donc essaye de voir si l'exemple que tu suis n'voque pas cette lib mais sinon, il faut la rfrencer comme les autres libs, au niveau du projet. Ca dpend un peu de ton environnement...

----------


## janyoura

j'ai ajout commons-el.jar et j'ai une autre erreur!! (upload file alors que moi je ne demande pas dans mon code  l'utilisateur d'mettre un fichier! c'est un formulaire d'inscri (nom, prenom, date de naissance))


```

```

----------


## Laurent.B

Oui, donc il t'en manque une autre... toujours de chez apache visiblement.
Allez, un petit effort. Cf. Google.

----------

